# Ice Climbing Anyone?



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys, Lenny from Fort Collins here. 

I work for the school district in Loveland and have 16 days off for Christmas, the 24th thru the 8th. Was hoping I could possibly connect with an experienced Ice Climber that was willing to spend a day or two showing me the ropes. I have always had an interest in technical ice climbing but have never taken the initiative to make it happen, maybe this is my year.

I have some climbing gear, (harness, carabiners, belay) but would have to rent/borrow specific ice climbing gear. I have some climbing experience, but have never lead, mostly bouldering and/or top roping. I started climbing 10+ years ago and then tried kayaking and have never looked back.

I would also consider payment for time spent.

Please let me know if this request has even a remote possibility of success.

Thanks in advance.

Lenny
text/call
970.481.7158


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

yo lenny, if you do not find someone keep us in mind, Tom and i are headded to utah to do some canyoneering for a few days and talked about ice climbing at silverplume hill and the mine. it is not climbing climbing but it is fun no doubt. also check out lake city for full on ice climbing. also i have heard of folks cc skiing up fall river rd and setting up a top rope on chasm falls about 35'. to practice there skills. possible BC ski trip for 4 days down south around the 1st, let me know.

bob


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

You might check mountainproject.com for a partner. It is to climbing what the buzz is to boating.
Good luck!


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey gear dog
If u find ur self around the ouray ice park let me know. Im up here for the christmas season I've been climbing for a few years and would love to show u the ropes. Pun intended


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Have fun out there. I've only got out once this season and had a blast. That's because there isn't any snow to go skiing.

Pray for snow,

TDA


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

bobbuilds: Thanks Bob, appreciate the the offer, have a great trip.

yakr: Awesome, thanks for the recommendation. I gave it a quick look and will do a post later today. 

one leg: Thanks so much for the offer. This is almost exactly what I was hoping for, someone to show me the ropes  but was needing something a bit closer to the front range. If you, or anyone you know, are headed closer to the front range over the next 2 weeks, let me know, it may work for me to join in. Don't you need to make a trip to Neptune Mountaineering for a gear run??? Thanks again.

Lenny.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lenny, also check up at the mountain shop in FC, apparently they guide ice climbs up cammeron? and WY, heard that today in RMNP. worth a shot.

we are going to ski powder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brown.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

bump.
come on someone help out lenny, i swear it really is only his kayak gear that smells that bad, he is a decent fellow. really.


----------



## havnfun111 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Ice climbing*



one legged wonder said:


> Hey gear dog
> If u find ur self around the ouray ice park let me know. Im up here for the christmas season I've been climbing for a few years and would love to show u the ropes. Pun intended


One leg how long will you be in Ouray I am comming up on the weekend of the 14th I think. Will you still be around then


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

im leaving on sunday.


----------

